# height/weight limits for infant car seat?



## iot (Aug 1, 2006)

My sister just told me her baby (11 months) has exceeded the height limit for her carseat but not the weight limit. Her car seat manual says to replace the seat when the baby is above the height limit AND the weight limit, so she is not sure if she needs to replace it yet. Does she? I always thought the carseat had to be replaced when the child was above either limit, so now I'm confused. Thanks in advance for any answers on this!


----------



## Katerz2u (Jul 14, 2006)

I have never seen an infant seat that says you have to exceed BOTH limits either. What type of infant seat is it?


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

Ditto.

Manuals can be difficult to decipher, but the "AND" requirements are for the next seat: meaning if kiddo meets both weight+height *minimums* then kiddo *can* move up a seat style.... "OR" requirements are always used for the older seat: meaning, if kiddo has reached _either_ weight/height *limit*, then kiddo *needs* to move up a seat style.

(Please note that need is more important than can)


----------



## iot (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for your replies! the car seat is a Graco Snugride...
She must have misread the manual, but she's now searching for a new seat for her baby.

I appreciate your answers!


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

Remember the maximum height limit is a guideline. It's the average height at which a child can be expected to outgrow a seat by length. An infant or rear facing convertible seat is outgrown when:

A. the child meets the maximum weight limit *OR*
B. the child has less than one inch of seat shell (not the fabric cover, hard plastic) above his or her head.
Remember the next step for your sister's child is a REAR FACING comvertible. Here are my suggestions of what to look for in a convertible seat:

5 point harness (NOT an overhead shield!)
Front harness adjustment
High rear-facing weight limit (33 pounds or higher)
Tall seat shell
High forward-facing weight limit (anything above 40 pounds is excellent)
Tall harness slots
Ease of use features such as built-in lock-offs and/or "alligator"-style LATCH connectors
EPS or EPP foam
Side Impact protection
Removable/replaceable covers for easy clean up
Padding
Width (more of an issue if you are attempting to fit three seats across one row of your vehicle.)


----------



## iot (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
Remember the maximum height limit is a guideline. It's the average height at which a child can be expected to outgrow a seat by length. An infant or rear facing convertible seat is outgrown when:

A. the child meets the maximum weight limit *OR*
B. the child has less than one inch of seat shell (not the fabric cover, hard plastic) above his or her head.

Thanks a lot for this info! I didn't know the height limit was only a guideline. I'll ask my sister if my niece has at least one inch between the seat shell and her head. She actually would be glad if she could use her current seat for a couple of months longer (safely, of course), as she lives in Mexico and carseats are soooo much more expensive there. She would be much better off if I could bring her a convertible seat next time I come see her!

So, just to make sure I understand, the seat shell is the actual hard part of the seat, under the fabric cover, right?

Also, out of curiosity, what is the rationale for the 1" rule? where did the rule come from?

Thanks again!


----------

